# Air Filter for the AC



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

When ever I turn on my ac I get nice cool air with a rotten smell. It smells like sour milk or something. Could I replace the air filter myself or would I have to get pro's to do it?

How much?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

El Capitan said:


> When ever I turn on my ac I get nice cool air with a rotten smell. It smells like sour milk or something. Could I replace the air filter myself or would I have to get pro's to do it?
> 
> How much?


You should be able to do it yourself. Heres the Nissan part # B7200-0W010.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

nhblk03ser said:


> You should be able to do it yourself. Heres the Nissan part # B7200-0W010.



Thanks


----------

